# Longest Pier Cast - Dead Bait



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Which reel really gives you the longest casting distance for pier fishing on a King rod? I'm sure it has a lot to do with the rod, line, etc. but for casting mono-filament, which *REEL* really puts it out there for light baits like dead cigar minnows?


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Sorry, had to


----------



## Tcheeks38 (Feb 11, 2013)

Not sure about whether or not a particular reel will be better than another but in my experience it has always been difficult to cast and mono heavier than 12lb test without chunking it with .5 oz or heavier sinkers. 20lb test is just thick and catches the wind really easy. (I'm assuming you'd be using 20lb test at a minimum.)I'm no expert but that's been my experience.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

The reel with the most line & smaller diameter. 15 # mono is decent for kings Unless your after big boy. I use Power pro 12 # 50. Cast very good & is super strong. But u cant see the line & wind is a problem with flying baits. Aslo it acts like Velcro If the seven strand leader gets entangled with it. Your done then. Stick with 15 or 17 # mono.


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

KingCrab said:


> The reel with the most line & smaller diameter. 15 # mono is decent for kings Unless your after big boy. I use Power pro 12 # 50. Cast very good & is super strong. But u cant see the line & wind is a problem with flying baits. Aslo it acts like Velcro If the seven strand leader gets entangled with it. Your done then. Stick with 15 or 17 # mono.


+1 . It's more what kind of rod you have and technique. I use 17# mono so I have more line. I have a Penn 750.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

kahala boy said:


> +1 . It's more what kind of rod you have and technique. I use 17# mono so I have more line. I have a Penn 750.



Finally someone mentions the rod!! I believe line diameter and the rod are the two biggest players, as long as you have a reel that can hold a good 250+ yards of whatever line you are using.


----------



## Txfire409 (Jan 20, 2013)

gear is important but technique is key also. the world long casting champion lives in my area and he once cast an 8oz weight over the astrodome, but i'm not sure what size/kind line he used. i have fished with him from the beach and after we would wade out waist to chest deep to cast our lines, he would out cast us by a couple hundred yards easily standing on dry ground. do a search f long casting techniques and you should find plenty of info.


----------



## TarponDan (Nov 29, 2011)

Distance casting is a product of rod, reel, line, bait, and technique. The guys who cast 200-300 yards use equipment and technique that are impossibly dangerous on a pier. 

To get maximum distance on the pier, you will need a rod that loads well with the weight of the bait yet has a quick recovery. The guides should be configured so that line coming off the reel spool will not slap the blank, but rather flow smoothly through the guides with minimal resistance.

A good reel with fairly large spool will suffice. As long as you have a good reel, your technique, the rod, and the line will play a much bigger role in helping you cast farther. 

I use mostly artificials, but can cast as far as most anybody on the Pensacola pier. I've experimented with many combinations of rods, reels, lines, and techniques, and my experience is that the reel is the least important of the four (as long as it's a good reel with the proper amount of line on the spool).


----------



## clubhunter (Aug 9, 2008)

First off, your going to be dealing with wind, current, a large wind resistant bait that doesn't weigh much. If you also try and sling it way the hell out, you'll probably loose your bait. That said, use a good mono no more than 17#, get a rod at least 8' that has nice action from mid to tip, get a spinning reel that holds 200-300yds of line with a good drag.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

KingCrab said:


> The reel with the most line & smaller diameter. 15 # mono is decent for kings Unless your after big boy. I use Power pro 12 # 50. Cast very good & is super strong. But u cant see the line & wind is a problem with flying baits. Aslo it acts like Velcro If the seven strand leader gets entangled with it. Your done then. Stick with 15 or 17 # mono.


Agree with everything in the above statement! I use 50lb braid for tarpon but use the blue or yellow braid because, like the above states, you cannot see the green and it causes trouble for everyone. Even though a little heavier than other rods, I have found that the gator t90 will really sling a bait a long ways.


----------

